# fogger remote control



## hauntedyard (Oct 9, 2005)

I bought the wally world remote for my foggers and use it to control my ScareFX "Witch". I haven't yet got the control just right so that the fog runs smoother so it looks like a bubbling cauldron... anybody have a working solution?

Thanks

tim


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

hauntedyard said:


> I bought the wally world remote for my foggers and use it to control my ScareFX "Witch". I haven't yet got the control just right so that the fog runs smoother so it looks like a bubbling cauldron... anybody have a working solution?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> tim


I don't know if you're trying to fog an area or just the cauldron, but Spencer's has those tap water foggers for 50% off right now. They have a pretty smooth fog that may be what you're looking for.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I ran the fog thru a chiller this year before it went into the bottom of the cauldron and it helped out quite a bit.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Since I got my hands on water fogger I havent looked back. Never couls get satisfaction from a fogger and cauldron combo.


----------



## hauntedyard (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks
But the size of the cauldron is very close to how ScareFx made his. There is no room to put the water fogger in there without the handle hitting it as it turns...
Thanks anyway

Tim


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

I switched this year to Froggys swamp juice for my foggers. I had to turn the remote to a longer interval on my ScareFX witch cauldron because of thicker fog and a much longer hang time than the store bought stuff. It was just trial and error 'till it looked good. It changes with how much wind too.


----------

